# Laser edge finder



## Lo-Fi (Dec 21, 2020)

I saw this on one of Dan Gelbart's videos and just had to make one. This is a quick and dirty prototype using cheap components just to see how I like it:

It's mostly made from Delrin after CAD modeling in OnShape. I let the pictures tell the tale:


----------



## Lo-Fi (Dec 21, 2020)

You'll notice I've made provision for two lasers. This will allow it to be used for laser tramming the mill head later on. I detest fusting about sweeping indicators to tram the head!

I had to make my own acceleration switch. I did buy one but it couldn't cope with being spun around, so my solution is just a piece of copper wire inside a small spring mounted so the spring gets bent by the radial force of being spun. Once it deflect a tiny amount, it makes contact with the copper wire and the circuit is made. It's proved to be perfectly reliable.

Video to follow when I figure out how to get the camera to pick up what my eye sees!


----------



## Lo-Fi (Dec 21, 2020)

Drawing if anybody is interested:


----------



## Lo-Fi (Dec 22, 2020)

Short video. It looks like solid band to the eye, of course. I'm just moving the Y axis to show how it behaves. What I shoould have done is had an indicator set up to sweep the part to verify how accurate I can get with the laser. I'd bet goodenough for the girls I go out with!


----------

